

Can a dual WAN router solve cloud’s vulnerable dependency to WAN uptime? - mushroom
http://www.mushroomnetworks.com/blog/2013/07/23/can-a-dual-wan-router-solve-the-problem-of-the-clouds-vulnerable-dependency-to-wan-uptime-and-performance/

======
txutxu
> "Dual WAN router is the bare minimum that a business should consider" ....

Next logic step could be dual wan firewall pair.

So you can apply firmware/kernel/whatever upgrades periodically without
network disruption and during working hours.

Also, 2 firewalls with dual wan, is perfect for running 2 nameservers, 2 ntp
servers and 2 dhcp servers in each vlan.

But yes, many people forgets about it.

Related: [http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-
links.html](http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html)

